# Does anyone have Warhammer Tabletop?



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 11, 2021)

I know this really should fall under "gaming", but this is about the actual miniature tabletop games, and not digital videogames. If anyone has any Warhammer minis, which series? Warhammer 40,000 or Warhammer: Age of Sigmar? Which is your favorite army? Want to showcase your minis?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 11, 2021)

My Blood Magpies Ravens.

(I have others, Pics need editing to fit the size limit on the forum)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 11, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 101668
> My Blood Magpies Ravens.
> 
> (I have others, Pics need editing to fit the size limit on the forum)



So, you have Primaris or just the older edition space marines?


----------



## TR273 (Feb 11, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> So, you have Primaris or just the older edition space marines?


I've got a few Primaris, but most of my collection is the older standard guys.
(The joy of working off mostly second hand models)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 11, 2021)

TR273 said:


> I've got a few Primaris, but most of my collection is the older standard guys.
> (The joy of working off mostly second hand models)



I randomly got the Dark Imperium box by luck, but I main Chaos and I have Orks.


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Feb 12, 2021)

I got a set of unpainted Orks from a friend for a deck of mtg trading cards. Never painted them, still don't know how to play lol. Always wanted to tho.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> I got a set of unpainted Orks from a friend for a deck of mtg trading cards. Never painted them, still don't know how to play lol. Always wanted to tho.



Unpainted Orks? Wut?!? Dem feral boyz er sumting? Wut Klan iz dem gitz in? 

(Note: I'm trying to be comical, my orks are unpainted as well.)


----------



## Attaman (Feb 13, 2021)

About eight years out of the tabletop hobby at this point, but...

Approximately 6,000pts in WHFB Orcs & Goblins. 1,250pts in the old _Storm of Chaos_ Clan Eshin list. Approximately 2,500pts of Tomb Kings (with the biggest hang-up being that acquiring more at this point and time effectively requires selling a kidney for... 1-2 models). I also have a ton of the discontinued metal Daemonettes & Riders of Slaanesh because Last Order came around and if their prices ever return to where they were before then they're almost non-jokingly a retirement fund. Lastly I have about half the 6E Army Books since them be the good stuff. 

IIRC I was getting close to 2000pts in Mordor Orcs for _War of the Ring_, but that was cheating via having an old Sauron model and was consistently closer to running 1,000pt games unless I wanted a really non-viable list. I use to have a GW nearby and... while infrequent, there _were_ a couple of consistent LotR and WotR players. Usually only shortly after release of a new edition or movie, alas.

40K I've been out of far longer than either WHFB or L/WotR (Since roughly the early 5E days), but I _had_ at one point about 2,000pts each of both Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines. Also have a little over a thousand points in an Eldar list, but they never really got any play since I pulled increasingly into the Fantasy and Tolkien side of the hobbies.

Considering where the vast majority of my models lay, I think people can guess what my reaction to Age of Sigmar - particularly after having been told for decades 'You'll always be able to use your models' - was.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 13, 2021)

Have not played in 10 years but I was really into it for a long time.

For 40k, I mained Eldar and Necrons. For Age of Sigmar I had Tomb Kings, Orks, and Skaven. 

Still a big nerd for the lore


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Feb 14, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Unpainted Orks? Wut?!? Dem feral boyz er sumting? Wut Klan iz dem gitz in?
> 
> (Note: I'm trying to be comical, my orks are unpainted as well.)


No worries, i read that in their voice anyways lol


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Feb 16, 2021)

if you're warhammer, check this out.


----------

